# دورات في الهندسة الطبية



## عبد الله بن ماضي (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أنا طالب تخصصي هندسة معدات طبية, وحاب الآن أن آخذ دورات في صلب التخصص, فإيش الدورات المهمة اللي تشوفها مهمة جداً في التخصص طبعاً مع التفصيل بذكر البلد و المدينة وومبلغ الدورة لو كان أحد عنده خليفة عنه.

وسأكون لكم شاكراً وبظهر الغيب داعياً - بإذن الله تعالى-
محبكم


----------



## the king of heart (24 سبتمبر 2011)

أهلا وسهلا أخي عبدالله 
بالنسبة لدورات الهندسة الطبية توجد هناك دورات في مصر 
بمركز تدريب الاجهزه الطبيه الواقع في
جمهوريه مصر العربيه/القاهره يتميز بكوادر ممتازة جدا وكذلك يملك المركز
امكانيات ممتازة اضافه الى ان اسعار الدورات فيه ليست غاليه 
يرتاد هذا المركز العديد من الطلاب والمهندسين ومن مختلف الدول العربيه 

اسم مركز التدريب هو:
(B S T) 
Biomedical &trading group

مركز تدريب الاجهزة الطبيه والعلميه
Biomedical & scintific training center


وهذا سرد للدورات التي تعطى :
1-BIOMEDICAL COURSES
Intensive care unit. (I.C.U)
Ventillators
Medical Laser Equipment
Diagnostic Ultrasound
Anesthesia
Dialysis
Sterilization
X-Ray Unit
2-ELECRONICS COURSES:
Elictrical & Elecrtonic Measurment Techniques
Electronic Semiconductor Devices
Power Suplies
Electronic circuit (1)
Electronic circuit(2)
OP-AMP Applications
Transducers & Sensors
Soldering & Desoldering Techniques & PCB layout
Building an Electronic project
Surface Mounting Technology (SMT)
Microcontroller
Electronic circuit Troubleshooting Technique
Interfacing
Network Essential (win98 - win 2000)
Introduction in Power Builder

3- COMMUNICATION COURCES
Acoustics
Closed Circuit T.V .(C.C.T.V)
Mobile Satalite System(M.S.S)

4-CRASH COURSES

Instrumentation
Electrical & Electronic Measurments
Electronic devices
Laboratory Equipments
Operating Room

5-SPECIAL TRAINING COURSES
Electronic Training
Biomedical Training
Field Training
Bioelectronic Training

هذا ولا تنسونا بدعائكم 
وشكرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## mohammed.madani (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شخصيا انا درست في bst خلصت معاهم من قبل ثلاثة ايام (basic electronics$diagnostic ultra sound )
فا كان بشكل ممتاز


----------



## ayman70 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Al-Fox (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااا لكم


----------

